# Any soccer fans out here?!?



## Thorftw

Any soccer lovers in the lands of SAS? I'm interested to hear your favorite teams seeing as the premiere league is starting this weekend.

GO Arsenal!!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000

United fan  I hope we do okay with all the new faces this season... and I hope the riots don't affect the games on the weekend :S


----------



## Ironpain

Can't wait to see some Premier League Soccer :yes. Favorite team, well since there are alot of Man U Fans already and I didn't want to be accused of being on the bandwagon so I went with Aston Villa.


----------



## velocicaur

DAVID VILLA!

MESSI!

Soon to be FABREGAS!

Go Barcelona!


----------



## Forgotten1

i watch the world cup, but thats about all


----------



## RockBottomRiser

I don't support any team but Barcelona are my favourite. 

Looking forward to the start of the Spanish season. 

Yay.


----------



## Octal

Always had a soft spot for Inter Milan(Italy) and Borussia Dortmund from Germany.


----------



## Conquistador954

Newcastle United, baby!


----------



## Funkadelic

ASTON VILLA!!!! We're going to have a crap season though.  I'd like to see Arsenal win the Premier League more than any other team apart from Aston Villa.  Respect to you, sir.


----------



## eddyr

Yeh i'm a Sunderland fan, live there too, proper fan


----------



## CopadoMexicano

Viva Mexico!


----------



## minimized

Hells yeah. Liverpool... I guess. Lol.


----------



## Conquistador954

Atletico Nacional!


----------



## SPC

lifelong arsenal fan, which means im a masochist.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

So, American football fans, how did you come to support the teams you support?


----------



## RockBottomRiser

And what is up with all the Arsenal love on this thread?


----------



## SPC

RockBottomRiser said:


> And what is up with all the Arsenal love on this thread?


well im from hong kong and my dad went to college in london, he liked arsenal and so do i. also, i love being teased and disappointed every year like clockwork.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

SPC said:


> well im from hong kong and my dad went to college in london, he liked arsenal and so do i. also, i love being teased and disappointed every year like clockwork.


As long as you don't trot out the annual "this is our year" line you won't get teased too bad.

Although, i've never seen Arsenal fans so pessimistic going into a new season as i have this season. I can understand it, though, having lost Fabregas and Nasri (likely).

I still think you'll finish top 4, though.


----------



## Funkadelic

I hope Manchester City fail this season, but I know it isn't going to happen.


----------



## velocicaur

Mainly the world cup and the few other times that the euro squads are broadcasted by espn. :mum

Oh, I have all the FIFA video games too. :b


----------



## dearworldhereiam

I love Spain! The Spanish national team that is. And I liked them before they won euro and world cup. No bandwagon here. I'm also fancying Germany currently. I can't really pick a premiere league team. I don't watch it enough. I catch a game here and there.


----------



## SPC

RockBottomRiser said:


> As long as you don't trot out the annual "this is our year" line you won't get teased too bad.
> 
> Although, i've never seen Arsenal fans so pessimistic going into a new season as i have this season. I can understand it, though, having lost Fabregas and Nasri (likely).
> 
> I still think you'll finish top 4, though.


watch our sad sack game that just happened against newcastle, that was a microcosm of how quickly things can go bad for arsenal this year if cesc and nasri arent replaced with quality signings. our only hope for champions league football next year is to either win it this year or pray liverpool or city implode.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

SPC said:


> watch our sad sack game that just happened against newcastle, that was a microcosm of how quickly things can go bad for arsenal this year if cesc and nasri arent replaced with quality signings. our only hope for champions league football next year is to either win it this year or pray liverpool or city implode.


I caught the second half, pretty rubbish. Definitely need to bring in some players but i don't think there are many options available to you. I don't Mata is for sale, would've been a good signing.

Watched the Liverpool game too, they looked very good in the first half. Seemed to run out of steam in the second, though.

You can forget about City, they will finish ahead of Arsenal.


----------



## SPC

RockBottomRiser said:


> I caught the second half, pretty rubbish. Definitely need to bring in some players but i don't think there are many options available to you. I don't Mata is for sale, would've been a good signing.
> 
> Watched the Liverpool game too, they looked very good in the first half. Seemed to run out of steam in the second, though.
> 
> You can forget about City, they will finish ahead of Arsenal.


i have voodoo dolls of silva, dzenko and aguero lined up and ready on a ouji board. in my fantasy world arsenal would swap tevez for nasri but i dont think tevez would be interested in playing for arsenal. balotelli will implode himself without any help.


----------



## Ununderstood

Football fan checking in, been watching and playing it since I was a lil kid, saw Arsenal vs Newcastle today and also the two u20 world cup games. So glad Argentina is out and Mexico made it to the semis.


----------



## reliefseeker

I supported Man Utd since 2002, and I enjoy Barcelona's tiki taka style of football as well. Spurs are another team I'm supporting too.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Anyone who calls this sport soccer will be shot at dawn! :yes


----------



## uffie

What a great sport. People run around for 90 min and the final score ends up being 0-0. Yea amazing!!!


----------



## Funkadelic

uffie said:


> What a great sport. People run around for 90 min and the final score ends up being 0-0. Yea amazing!!!


You don't appreciate beautiful sports, my friend.


----------



## uffie

Funkadelic said:


> You don't appreciate beautiful sports, my friend.


Is my claim that far off? Does what I said ever happen?


----------



## xTKsaucex

all sports have points of boredom. Some more than others. There will always be exciting days and dull days to any sport. Example, Formula 1 I like but there are some pretty boring races at times.

Even 0-0 games can have lots of entertainment. Especially hissy fits by players. Newcastle vs Arsenal game last weekend produced a 0-0 result but had a fair bit of stamping and punching.


----------



## uffie

Idk it just seems like a boring version of hockey.


----------



## Funkadelic

Well I could argue that having the scoreline change every 10 seconds is boring and repetitive. Same logic!


----------



## nascar nine

I'll watch Premier Leauge games but my club plays in Serie A. Forza Inter! should be a fascinating battle between them and AC Milan for the Scudetto.


----------



## uffie

Funkadelic said:


> Well I could argue that having the scoreline change every 10 seconds is boring and repetitive. Same logic!


There's a reason soccer isn't popular in the United States. We have real football.


----------



## ForeverStallone

uffie said:


> There's a reason soccer isn't popular in the United States. *We have real football.*


lolwut


----------



## uffie

ForeverStallone said:


> lolwut


It got its name from rugby football. It's just a name who cares.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Real football is not best suited to a fast food, gimme gimme, now now now culture. 

Go watch basketball where the score changes every 30 seconds you drooler.


----------



## uffie

For a fast food, gimme gimme, now now now culture, we clearly produce the best athletes. Our womens soccer team got to the world cup and our mens team tied England. Imagine if soccer was actually popular here. We would dominate. Another country would never beat us in American football. Same goes with basketball if our best players played.


----------



## Funkadelic

...which has nothing to do with your original argument? I didn't realise we were discussing US superiority in sport!

"Soccer" is the most popular sport in the world, buddy.


----------



## uffie

Popularity = best? Yes, a sport that can end 0-0 is stupid and a waste of time. You play to win, not to tie.

tosh says it best

http://fliiby.com/file/880182/87ukvyee1h.html

Any sport where this is the celebration, I dont want no part of.


----------



## xTKsaucex

uffie said:


> For a fast food, gimme gimme, now now now culture, we clearly produce the best athletes. Our womens soccer team got to the world cup and our mens team tied England. Imagine if soccer was actually popular here. We would dominate. Another country would never beat us in American football. Same goes with basketball if our best players played.


Before your country gets more involved with *FOOTBALL*, you'll have to come up with better chants as currently the linguistic merit of 'USA! USA! USA!' is not credible.


----------



## uffie

xTKsaucex said:


> Before your country gets more involved with *FOOTBALL*, you'll have to come up with better chants as currently the linguistic merit of 'USA! USA! USA!' is not credible.


What can I say to that? You bashed a chant.


----------



## xTKsaucex

No hard feelings, just remember watching an LA Galaxy match (just to laugh at Beckham), and that's all I could hear. Love it if US came up with some st8 up Gansta rap chants ;] 

To be honest, US have never been really able to project their sports worldwide successfully as other countries. Baseball, Ice Hockey, American Football are still very much American sports. Basketball has been the only sport to have made progress I feel.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Conquistador954 said:


> Newcastle United, baby!


Good choice by the way. :clap

I hope we live up to some sort of reputation this season.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

xTKsaucex said:


> Good choice by the way. :clap
> 
> I hope we live up to some sort of reputation this season.


Same reputation you live up to every season, i'm sure.


----------



## davidaw74

Manchester United fan since 94. Man, I still miss Cantona.


----------



## uffie

xTKsaucex said:


> No hard feelings, just remember watching an LA Galaxy match (just to laugh at Beckham), and that's all I could hear. Love it if US came up with some st8 up Gansta rap chants ;]
> 
> To be honest, US have never been really able to project their sports worldwide successfully as other countries. Baseball, Ice Hockey, American Football are still very much American sports. Basketball has been the only sport to have made progress I feel.


Baseball is pretty popular in other parts of the world. I have no idea why cricket is popular anywhere.


----------



## xTKsaucex

Neither do I. Well I mean I do know why its everywhere - it all links back to the British Empire. We exported our sports to India, South Africa, Australia anywhere we controlled. Why its still popular - don't know. Never watched a full game of cricket it seems to me its just an excuse for reseeding hair, aged men to get drunk and have a doze.


----------



## eddyr

xTKsaucex said:


> Neither do I. Well I mean I do know why its everywhere - it all links back to the British Empire. We exported our sports to India, South Africa, Australia anywhere we controlled. Why its still popular - don't know. Never watched a full game of cricket it seems to me its just an excuse for reseeding hair, aged men to get drunk and have a doze.


 cricket is for the educated my friend :yes


----------



## Marakunda

I don't watch it, but I love the sport itself... So fun!


----------



## sleepytime

Long suffering Liverpool fan. I also love watching Barcelona, as everyone else on the planet does, apart from Real Madrid fans maybe!


----------



## minimized

I'm already bored with "real" football, aka North American football. I find the attitudes of most of those fans to be more than enough to ruin any significant interest.

And who cares if we drew England, we with our crappy coach kept around too long drew a poor-playing team and we crashed without a second thought. And the women, despite once again having the best talent in the world, choked hard. The rest of the world isn't going to beat us in "real" football because the rest of the world doesn't care - plus there aren't quite as many fat guys who like laying on a pile of fat, brain-addled men. As for basketball, looks like they've caught up with us. Baseball... yeah. Our size and money isn't going to float us much longer.

Anyway, Arsenal are stinky this year. And Chelsea. God help us if this means Man City wins. They'll take the league down with them.


----------



## xTKsaucex

sleepytime said:


> Long suffering Liverpool fan. I also love watching Barcelona, as everyone else on the planet does, apart from Real Madrid fans maybe!


Not today your not. :yes

You've waited a long time to beat Arsenal on their home turf.


----------



## sleepytime

xTKsaucex said:


> Not today your not. :yes
> 
> You've waited a long time to beat Arsenal on their home turf.


Yea, welcome win today. Though I am far from convinced about Liverpool being able to challenge for anything other than 4th place, winning against Arsenal helps that anyway! Newcastle off to a good start too


----------



## nycdude

Thorftw said:


> Any soccer lovers in the lands of SAS? I'm interested to hear your favorite teams seeing as the premiere league is starting this weekend.
> 
> GO Arsenal!!!!


Yep, Go Man U and go Chicharito


----------



## Manifold

Portugal-Brasil World cup final today. Pretty excited about it.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

sleepytime said:


> Long suffering Liverpool fan. I also love watching Barcelona, as everyone else on the planet does, apart from Real Madrid fans maybe!


There are a lot of butthurt Man U fans that despise Barca. It's a great source of amusement to me.

Liverpool look good for 4th this season. Arsenal are in tatters.


----------



## davidaw74

As diehard a United fan as I am, I tip my cap to Barca. We got beat by the best. Just wish we hadnt sold them back Pique, as Rio is about done.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Yeah, Ferdinand can't seem to stay fit for any length of time. You're well covered with Smalling and Jones, though.


----------



## xTKsaucex

RockBottomRiser said:


> Yeah, Ferdinand can't seem to stay fit for any length of time. You're well covered with Smalling and Jones, though.


he's got what I call Owen syndrome. Pretty infectious in Man U right now. Poor guy.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

xTKsaucex said:


> he's got what I call Owen syndrome. Pretty infectious in Man U right now. Poor guy.


Yeah, you have to feel for him.

Long may it continue.


----------



## xTKsaucex

RockBottomRiser said:


> Yeah, you have to feel for him.
> 
> Long may it continue.


ahhh come on. We all love it when a rival team has knackered key players, but really having them not in a match makes games less entertaining.


----------



## joe11

Yeah Man United fan here. Looking forward to how this season goes with our new signings.


----------



## Conquistador954

Had a great time watching newcastle beat sunderland.


----------



## SPC

arsenal have made the front page of the new york times sports page twice this week, first for the doom-and-gloom expose 5 days ago: 
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/22/sports/soccer/22iht-SOCCER22.html

and then earlier today a light-in-the-tunnel? piece after arsenal survived udinese:
http://www.nytimes.com/2011/08/26/sports/soccer/26iht-SOCCER26.html

thankfully arsenal got a sort-of-easy group for the champions league too.


----------



## johnstin

no one....


----------



## KnownParallel

I love Cristiano Ronaldo and whichever team he plays for but I love AC Milan as my favorite squad.


----------



## avoidobot3000

8-2 :yay I think Arsene Wenger should be put on suicide watch


----------



## whiterabbit

Oh Arsenal. Arsenal, Arsenal, Arsenal. I'm guessing it will be back to doom and gloom on the front of the New York Times sports page.

As a United fan, obviously I think an 8-2 win is really great. I enjoyed it an awful lot. But I feel so horrendously bad for Wenger. I can't help it at all.


----------



## Emptyheart101

Love soccer!


----------



## Funkadelic

8 - 2! What a ridiculously one sided game! It's not often you see that with two top sides. Manchester United looked amazing. Arsenal are just a mess.


----------



## 8vessels

love this but wen italy had their upset i realy got put off. very into italian players like maldini, inzaghi, and pirlo. 

otherwise i like messi currently, determined young lion thats pleasant to watch


----------



## xTKsaucex

avoidobot3000 said:


> 8-2 :yay I think Arsene Wenger should be put on suicide watch


more like murder watch - Arsenal are just a bunch of spoilt inexperienced kids who need a good shock to the system. 3 reds as well to prove this.

As usual the emphasise is on the manager not the lack of effort from the players.


----------



## avoidobot3000

^^ Agreed, but Wenger must sometimes look at the squad he has to work with and think "FML" :blank


----------



## minimized

Arsene must be done, surely. He's given up the goat on that one.

8-2... psh. Remember when Arsenal was "invincible"? Yeah me, hardly. They can't outspend the likes of City and Barca either so his method of development isn't going to be fun.

What a poor, heartless lot. Everything that United is they are not.


----------



## Johny

"I eight two be an arsenal fan atm"-someone on twitter apparently(I don't follow)


----------



## clair de lune

As a Man Utd fan and Arsenal hater (personal reasons, haha), I cannot even begin to express how satisfying yesterday's result was. 

"Not arrogant, just better"


----------



## xTKsaucex

Just saw these, had to share


----------



## Dreams Come True

Real Madrid fan here.


----------



## StandingAlone88

Manchester City fan. :teeth


----------



## BlazingLazer

Arsenal.


----------



## nycdude

Man-U is going to win it all this season.


----------



## LittleBearBrah

I'm a huge Messi fan! He is the reason I watch and support Barcelona so I won't say that's my favorite team since I would easily change if Messi ever transfers (won't happen). He's the reason I watch Argentina also. Messi all day!


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Manchester united, Barcelona supporter 

Booo Real madrid


----------



## nascar nine

Anyone notice Inter Milan have lost all 3 games since Gasperini took over? Italian Super Cup, Serie A and Champions' League games. Eto'o was a loss but not THAT big of a loss, right? there's no way Inter should be losing games like this


----------



## SupaDupaFly

nascar nine said:


> Anyone notice Inter Milan have lost all 3 games since Gasperini took over? Italian Super Cup, Serie A and Champions' League games. Eto'o was a loss but not THAT big of a loss, right? there's no way Inter should be losing games like this


Yep , he's getting fired if they lose another game for sure. with snedjer,milito and forlan in their lineup they can't be losing like that.


----------



## Johny

Lucio, Cordoba and Samuel are all pretty old and I don't think they have many young center defenders to replace them.


----------



## ForeverStallone

I watched Inter vs Roma, since I'm a Roma supporter. To be honest Inter were pretty poor, nothing like the team of the last few years. They did create some chances but mainly due to Roma's poor left side. They have a lot of work to do.

I don't understand why they sold a world class striker, although aging, and replaced him with another aging, not as good striker.

Roma on the other hand are basically a new team and will need time to make the new style work and for all the players to learn how to play with each other.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

I'm getting kinda annoyed by all the success that Barcelona is having. I think I will be pulling for Real Madrid.


----------



## uffie

Soccer is a kids game. You wouldn't see 14 and 15 yr old pros in American football which is a mans game.


----------



## AussiePea

uffie said:


> Soccer is a kids game. You wouldn't see 14 and 15 yr old pros in American football which is a mans game.


Yes with all their padding and the 50 players for one team since they don't have the brain power to be good at both offense and defense.

mans sport:


----------



## uffie

Ospi said:


> Yes with all their padding and the 50 players for one team since they don't have the brain power to be good at both offense and defense.
> 
> mans sport:


Are there not 14 and 15 yr old pros in soccer? Have you ever seen an nfl playbook? Have you seen how complicated and how much strategy the game takes? Not to mention how dangerous the game is. They wear padding because if a 240 pound guy who can run a 4.5 40 yard dash running at full speed could kill someone. Don't even say rugby players dont wear padding because it's not the same. They are usually always close to the ball in rugby, so no one gets hit nearly as hard as in football.


----------



## AussiePea

No hard hits aye?






Besides, Soccer was never intended to be as hard a contact sport as forms of Rugby/football.


----------



## uffie

Ospi said:


> No hard hits aye?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Besides, Soccer was never intended to be as hard a contact sport as forms of Rugby/football.


I never said there weren't any hard hits; I said it wasn't nearly as hard as football. The biggest guy on a rugby field is like 220 lbs. The biggest guy on a football field is over 300. So when you have guys bigger, stronger, and faster padding is required. It hardly prevents injuries though. You hardly see a guy get this much of a running start on a guy in rugby




This guy had like 20 yards of sprinting to hit this guy.

Anyway back to my original statement. How can it be a mans game when there are 14 and 15 yr old pros who have excelling at the sport?


----------



## shynesshellasucks

uffie said:


> Are there not 14 and 15 yr old pros in soccer? Have you ever seen an nfl playbook? Have you seen how complicated and how much strategy the game takes? Not to mention how dangerous the game is. They wear padding because if a 240 pound guy who can run a 4.5 40 yard dash running at full speed could kill someone. Don't even say rugby players dont wear padding because it's not the same. They are usually always close to the ball in rugby, so no one gets hit nearly as hard as in football.


So what? American football players get much more rest than soccer players and any other team sport players. Remember that there are only 16 regular season games. And they only play once a week. I am a fan of both soccer and American football, and I think it is dumb to argue what sport is more complicated/harder than the other because both require different types of criteria.


----------



## avoidobot3000

umm which 14 and 15 yr olds are you referring to exactly? 
I like football because the players have to think on their feet and unlike american football it doesn't stop every 2 minutes to make people watch commercials for some pissy light beer while the players sit on the sideline using oxygen masks, being told exactly what to do...
can you go inflate your ego elsewhere please


----------



## uffie

avoidobot3000 said:


> umm which 14 and 15 yr olds are you referring to exactly?
> I like football because the players have to think on their feet and unlike american football it doesn't stop every 2 minutes to make people watch commercials for some pissy light beer while the players sit on the sideline using oxygen masks, being told exactly what to do...
> can you go inflate your ego elsewhere please


Yea, soccer requires people to think on their feet :teeth. Kicking a soccer ball requires loads of mental thinking. I especially love when they kiss and dry hump each other after a goal. That's hawwwtttt. Freddy Adu was like 14 when he was a pro. I just googled some kid named mauricio baldivieso. He's 12 lol.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

uffie said:


> Yea, soccer requires people to think on their feet :teeth. Kicking a soccer ball requires loads of mental thinking. I especially love when they kiss and dry hump each other after a goal. That's hawwwtttt. Freddy Adu was like 14 when he was a pro. I just googled some kid named mauricio baldivieso. He's 12 lol.


The reason Adu was a pro at such a young age in the MLS is because MLS American players suck a lot. And Adu doesn't play like an American because he has African influence from his parents. The MLS for soccer is like the CFL of American football (it might even be worse than that).


----------



## uffie

shynesshellasucks said:


> The reason Adu was a pro at such a young age in the MLS is because MLS American players suck a lot. And Adu doesn't play like an American because he has African influence from his parents. The MLS for soccer is like the CFL of American football (it might even be worse than that).


The MLS players were good enough to go unbeaten in the 2010 world cup. They even tied england at their number 1 sport. Even our girls team made it to the world cup.


----------



## uffie

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2011/04/29/dutch-soccer-team-signs-18-month-old/

haha babies game.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

uffie said:


> The MLS players were good enough to go unbeaten in the 2010 world cup. They even tied england at their number 1 sport. Even our girls team made it to the world cup.


Nope it wasn't because of MLS players. You obviously don't know that the US team that played in the WC 2010 consisted of mostly americans that played in European soccer leagues, not the MLS. The MLS is just not a good league at all. The best American soccer players try to leave the MLS for a more competitive European league.


----------



## uffie

shynesshellasucks said:


> Nope it wasn't because of MLS players. You obviously don't know that the US team that played in the WC 2010 consisted of mostly americans that played in European soccer leagues, not the MLS. The MLS is just not a good league at all. The best American soccer players try to leave the MLS for a more competitive European league.


 Explain to me why is there an 18 month yr old pro European player?


----------



## uffie

shynesshellasucks said:


> Nope it wasn't because of MLS players. You obviously don't know that the US team that played in the WC 2010 consisted of mostly americans that played in European soccer leagues, not the MLS. The MLS is just not a good league at all. The best American soccer players try to leave the MLS for a more competitive European league.


Also, with a little googling, 13 of those player were former MLS players. I'm not arguing that the mls is a good league. I think all soccer leagues suck. Your original argument to me was freddy adu was a pro at 14 because the mls sucked. I'm saying that more than half the team that went undefeated consisted of players who once were in the mls.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

uffie said:


> Explain to me why is there an 18 month yr old pro European player?


He's not a pro. They are probably going to wait for him until he becomes eight or nine and he'll play for the youth team. They have leagues for the children too you know. Soccer teams develop their players at a young age. It's not like in American football where teams can only get players out of college.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

uffie said:


> Also, with a little googling, 13 of those player were former MLS players. I'm not arguing that the mls is a good league. I think all soccer leagues suck. Your original argument to me was freddy adu was a pro at 14 because the mls sucked. I'm saying that more than half the team that went undefeated consisted of players who once were in the mls.


Wikipedia says only 4 players where from the MLS. The Americans that played in Europe were the better players. The MLS is so weak that I bet Barcelona's u17 squad could beat any MLS squad.


----------



## uffie

shynesshellasucks said:


> Wikipedia says only 4 players where from the MLS. The Americans that played in Europe were the better players. The MLS is so weak that I bet Barcelona's u17 squad could beat any MLS squad.


http://www.usatoday.com/sports/soccer/worldcup/2010-05-27-team-usa-mls-roots_N.htm

this says 13. Im not gonna act like a soccer expert because I hate the sport. Is landon donavon the best American player? I'm sure if Americans cared about soccer as much as we do about other sports, mls would be the best league in the world.


----------



## shynesshellasucks

uffie said:


> http://www.usatoday.com/sports/soccer/worldcup/2010-05-27-team-usa-mls-roots_N.htm
> 
> this says 13. Im not gonna act like a soccer expert because I hate the sport. Is landon donavon the best American player? I'm sure if Americans cared about soccer as much as we do about other sports, mls would be the best league in the world.


The article says 13 former players and only 4 current players. I was obviously talking about current. That means that those 13 players were too good to be stuck in the crappy MLS so they left to Europe. Donovan is the only solid player in a league full of crap soccer players; he has experience in Europe so that improved his game.

As for your last point IDK know how you can be so sure of that.


----------



## uffie

shynesshellasucks said:


> The article says 13 former players and only 4 current players. I was obviously talking about current. That means that those 13 players were too good to be stuck in the crappy MLS so they left to Europe. Donovan is the only solid player in a league full of crap soccer players; he has experience in Europe so that improved his game.
> 
> As for your last point IDK know how you can be so sure of that.


Because the U.S excels at everything we actually care about.


----------



## nycdude

uffie said:


> Yea, soccer requires people to think on their feet :teeth. Kicking a soccer ball requires loads of mental thinking. I especially love when they kiss and dry hump each other after a goal. That's hawwwtttt. Freddy Adu was like 14 when he was a pro. I just googled some kid named mauricio baldivieso. He's 12 lol.


LOL soccer does require a lot of skill dude, let me see you curve a soccer ball or even knuckle a soccer ball or take a direct power kick. Soccer requires a lot of speed as well and leg strength. Dribbling, good eye coordination etc. Every sport is different that requires its own skill.


----------



## nycdude

Sum of my favorite soccer vids. Enjoy 















 Look at the 0:44 mark.


----------



## uffie

wtf is this









 I dont want any part of sport where this is a celebration


----------



## AussiePea

uffie said:


> Because the U.S excels at everything we actually care about.


No one else bothers to really play your big sports anyway so of course you excel at them. You also have 300 million people, about 10x that of most of your rivals in sports you do play on an international level, pretty major advantage there.


----------



## ForeverStallone

nycdude said:


> Sum of my favorite soccer vids. Enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the 0:44 mark.


One of the best free kicks of all time and Higuita's save is just plain nuts.

A couple of Messi clips that makes me think he might be a certain someone's long lost son 










This one makes me chuckle


----------



## RockBottomRiser

uffie said:


> Explain to me why is there an 18 month yr old pro European player?


Lol, are you genuinely this much of a drooler or is it solely for the purpose of trolling this thread?


----------



## uffie

Ospi said:


> No one else bothers to really play your big sports anyway so of course you excel at them. You also have 300 million people, about 10x that of most of your rivals in sports you do play on an international level, pretty major advantage there.


Basketball is very popular in China. They cannot beat us in international play. The U.S clearly produces the best athletes. Probably due to the ethnic diversity of it's citizens.


----------



## lanah123

Liverpool FC


----------



## mind_games

*This is a thread for fans of soccer. If you don't like soccer, stay out of this thread.*


----------



## Johny

I got bored and thought these were relevant.




























*last one was the best but won't load - 
http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad97/Topasiyo/hatersgonnahate2.png


----------



## lad

Football (soccer) is the best sport in the world with the best fans and that is a fact my friends. No other sports fans have there own culture.


----------



## Micronian

uffie said:


> Soccer is a kids game. You wouldn't see 14 and 15 yr old pros in American football which is a mans game.


typical anti-soccer troll (that can only be found in north america, mind you)

anyway, the reason you don't find very young people in American football is 1) because it takes a lot of time for a boy to develop his body into a 300lbs monster

2) regulations do not permit the drafting of recent highschool graduates. you need to have been out of high school for 3 years, and even then most players have to go through a few years of college.

In soccer, you can sign anyone you want depending on a country's labour laws. but generally teens play in the teams' junior divisions for a long time--unless he's a bonafide superstar.


----------



## Emmz92

lad said:


> Football (soccer) is the best sport in the world with the best fans and that is a fact my friends. No other sports fans have there own culture.


I agree, I live for the weekends, I died during the summer without the Premiership, but now I am back :teeth lol


----------



## GioUK

Emmz92 said:


> I agree, I live for the weekends, I died during the summer without the Premiership, but now I am back :teeth lol


oh god, same here!.. summers without a world cup or Euros are soo much worse. prem + champs league + la liga = a happy me :yes


----------



## Emmz92

GioUK said:


> oh god, same here!.. summers without a world cup or Euros are soo much worse. prem + champs league + la liga = a happy me :yes


Definitely!!!

I never watch la liga, I want to get into it, but its far to much football for one girl to take lol, although I do love Barcelona working their magic, I do hope they'll play British teams this year, especially Man utd.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Man..I feel bad for what arsenal is going through this year..Don't look too nice for them.Losing that midfield really hurt them (Nasri and Fabregas) And now Sagna is out for 3 months.


----------



## obi

The Arsenal!

Loved Bergkamp and Freddie Ljungberg, i miss those days...

Sorry if these were already posted











Best game in in recent times






We'll be back!


----------



## GioUK

SupaDupaFly said:


> Man..I feel bad for what arsenal is going through this year..Don't look too nice for them.Losing that midfield really hurt them (Nasri and Fabregas) And now Sagna is out for 3 months.


and replacing them with Benayoun and Arteta, desperate late transfers imo.. they should have done the Cesc/Nasri deals quicker in the summer and used all the money the money to buy two quality young midfielders like Mata/Goetze/Hazard/Hamsik/Ganso etc.. wenger really needs to sort himself out quickly :no


----------



## lad

Emmz92 said:


> I agree, I live for the weekends, I died during the summer without the Premiership, but now I am back :teeth lol


I hate the premiership myself, it's so boring, yep standard of football is great but I bet I can nearly geuss how the table will finish already. Bundesliga and barca are the only teams to watch. Besides that I support Brighton and Hove albion and the championship is the best league in England.



GioUK said:


> oh god, same here!.. summers without a world cup or Euros are soo much worse. prem + champs league + la liga = a happy me :yes


 I love it when euros and world cup are on I hate england at the moment though until the fa sort it out I won't support them.


Emmz92 said:


> Definitely!!!
> 
> I never watch la liga, I want to get into it, but its far to much football for one girl to take lol, although I do love Barcelona working their magic, I do hope they'll play British teams this year, especially Man utd.


I have got some man love for messi, I'd let him shag my future wife when I know who she is.



SupaDupaFly said:


> Man..I feel bad for what arsenal is going through this year..Don't look too nice for them.Losing that midfield really hurt them (Nasri and Fabregas) And now Sagna is out for 3 months.


Arsenal are **** house.



GioUK said:


> and replacing them with Benayoun and Arteta, desperate late transfers imo.. they should have done the Cesc/Nasri deals quicker in the summer and used all the money the money to buy two quality young midfielders like Mata/Goetze/Hazard/Hamsik/Ganso etc.. wenger really needs to sort himself out quickly :no


Easier said then done, yids are better than arsenal.

top 6= united/city
city/united
chelski
liverpool
spurs
arsenal


----------



## GioUK

lad said:


> I hate the premiership myself, it's so boring, yep standard of football is great but I bet I can nearly geuss how the table will finish already. Bundesliga and barca are the only teams to watch. Besides that I support Brighton and Hove albion and the championship is the best league in England.


its not that boring this season i dont think, 3 realistic title contenders and a decent battle for 4th place between Arsenal, Spurs and Liverpool.. and the relegation battle is always worth watching.

i love watching la liga but its the most uncompetitive league in europe by far. also a fan of the bundesliga but the standard there isnt that great at all, same obviously goes for the championship over here. the PL is the best mix of competition and quality football in the world :yes


----------



## lad

I'll have to agree to disagree with you on the prem, sky are so full of **** and people buy into it. Bundesliga standard is actually quite good and the champ gets better every season. The albion signed vicente for example that wouldn't have happened a few years back. I think you're right on la liga though. Do you go often?


----------



## GioUK

lad said:


> I'll have to agree to disagree with you on the prem, sky are so full of **** and people buy into it. Bundesliga standard is actually quite good and the champ gets better every season. The albion signed vicente for example that wouldn't have happened a few years back. I think you're right on la liga though. Do you go often?


true, Sky and their hype machine do make it hard to like the prem but its still quality imo. the bundesliga has two or three decent sides but a hell of alot of rubbish, the way football is run over there is class tho, cheap tickets and safe standing at grounds - like it used to be in England 

i maybe was abit harsh on the champ to be fair (probably cos im a Saints fan and i didnt expect it to be this easy ), and nah i dont get to go that often as ive moved away from the area recently.


----------



## Hello22

Im a Manchester utd fan, well only cos my brother is a huge united fan, but i would still follow 'em. We're playing Man City this weekend, C'MON THE RED DEVILS


----------



## Rex92

Anyone on here planning to watch the European Championships next summer? It looks like I will actually have a team to support for a change. I'm (hopefully not foolishly) presuming Ireland beat Estonia in the qualification play-offs. :boogie


----------



## Hello22

Bad day for united, man city beat us 6-1  

I couldn't even watch it, the more i watched, the more i jinxed it


----------



## lad

Hello22 said:


> Bad day for united, man city beat us 6-1
> 
> I couldn't even watch it, the more i watched, the more i jinxed it


 :teeth


----------



## Funkadelic

Man City - 6, United - 1

Hilarious! Best day in football EVER! XD


----------



## SPC

i woke up today and checked soccernet to see if arsenal won, did a little dance in my underwear because they did...and then i saw 6-1 and i was pretty shocked.


----------



## tommo1234

It was just a bad day in the office for Manchester United today. City are forgetting who are the most successful club in English football, and who are still the champions and still will be champions come the end of next May. It was only three points dropped for United today (Okay against their rivals) and it's only the end of October! No doubt Everton will be in for a good thrashing next weekend, and I hope Sir Alex Ferguson has got the hair dryer out - united were awful all over the park today. City deserved to win, but not 6-1, that is taking the piss a little.


----------



## Hello22

Funkadelic said:


> Man City - 6, United - 1
> 
> Hilarious! Best day in football EVER! XD


Not so hilarious! But i'm a proud man united fan, so i'll take it on the chin. We're still 2nd in the league, and Man City have a very very wealthy owner who can buy any player in the world.

I suppose your a Liverpool fan yeah?


----------



## lad

OOOOOOO Balotelli, he's a striker, he's good at darts, an allergy to grass but when he plays he's ****in class, he drives around moss side with a wallet full of cash!!


----------



## Hello22

tommo1234 said:


> It was just a bad day in the office for Manchester United today. City are forgetting who are the most successful club in English football, and who are still the champions and still will be champions come the end of next May. It was only three points dropped for United today (Okay against their rivals) and it's only the end of October! No doubt Everton will be in for a good thrashing next weekend, and I hope Sir Alex Ferguson has got the hair dryer out - united were awful all over the park today. City deserved to win, but not 6-1, that is taking the piss a little.


Exactly - this is the FIRST game we have lost since the league started this year, and the minute we lose, every other team puts the boot in. Im all for losing gracefully, so i dont care what people say, Manchester United are a great team, and have been for years.

And Liverpool and Arsenal have been bloody awful this year, but i wont even go there


----------



## Funkadelic

Hello22 said:


> Not so hilarious! But i'm a proud man united fan, so i'll take it on the chin. We're still 2nd in the league, and Man City have a very very wealthy owner who can buy any player in the world.
> 
> I suppose your a Liverpool fan yeah?


Actually, I support Aston Villa. I personally hate City but I just enjoyed watching United get hammered for once. I still consider United favourites for the title.

Also, I find it amusing that so many United, Chelsea, Liverpool fans complain about City spending too much money, when they're basically doing the exact same thing (just on a smaller scale). It's hypocrisy.


----------



## lad

United started the whole spending loads malarky in the 90's.


----------



## Hello22

Funkadelic said:


> Actually, I support Aston Villa. I personally hate City but I just enjoyed watching United get hammered for once. I still consider United favourites for the title.
> 
> Also, I find it amusing that so many United, Chelsea, Liverpool fans complain about City spending too much money, when they're basically doing the exact same thing (just on a smaller scale). It's hypocrisy.


Ya i agree about spending the ridiculous money on players (for example Rooney), but to be fair Man United are in debt, whereas the like of Manchester City have a very wealthy owner who pay any amount of money on players, cos he has the cash.

And so the likes of United had to pay Rooney a fortune, just so he wouldn't skip off to Man City. So its kinda benchmarked.

And the likes of Arsenal actually have the money, but wont spend it, so they slide down the league.

But yes i agree.

As someone said on the tv recently - if you want to be a superstar, play for Man city.


----------



## whiterabbit

Oh darn, I didn't get to watch this because I was working. 

I was expecting a loss really. It just seemed like it would happen, and it would have to be City who would end the long unbeaten home record, but I wasn't expecting 6-1. Ouch. I always feel bad for teams who get beaten by so much but I wouldn't expect much sympathy for United. 

And I can't really hate City or anything. Sure, they have the prima donna players and they'll have their fair share of annoying glory supporters pretty soon but this isn't any different to United or the other big clubs. Beyond all that City are a good club with great fans who deserve a bit of joy. I hope they do well. Not better than United, but well.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Funny stuff. I feel bad for Gary Neville. He just wants to go somewhere to have a cry but instead he's had to listen to Jamie Redknapp spout shíte all evening.


----------



## tommo1234

Btw, to whoever created this thread it's FOOTBALL not soccer!!!!


----------



## GioUK

lad said:


> United started the whole spending loads malarky in the 90's.


to be fair tho, at least they were spending their own money!!

oh and btw what the hell were United doing today still pushing forward at 3-1 on 90mins?? crazy thinking by them.


----------



## Rex92

tommo1234 said:


> Btw, to whoever created this thread it's FOOTBALL not soccer!!!!


I agree, but I can understand why the others call it soccer. Americans have their version of football and so do the Aussies.

I had a tenner bet on Owen Coyle to be the first manager to get sacked at 25/1 at the start of the season. They had a dismal finish to last season and their fixtures list looked horrific. Looking good now. :yes Although Mick McCarthy and Roberto Martinez annoyingly seem to be trying their hardest to beat him to him to it.


----------



## Rex92

Anyone see QPR v Chelsea earlier? Thought Chelsea were brilliant considering they had two less men, couldn't believe how much possession they had!


----------



## GioUK

Rex92 said:


> Anyone see QPR v Chelsea earlier? Thought Chelsea were brilliant considering they had two less men, couldn't believe how much possession they had!


yh it was abit ridiculous that the team under pressure at the end was the one that had a 2 man advantage! chelsea are playing some really good football this season but they need to ditch Lampard imo..

also did anyone see Javi Varas' performance in goal against Barca this weekend?? one of the best ive seen in years.. spain just have a crazy amount of top quality GKs: Casillas, Valdes, Reina, De Gea, Diego Lopez, Varas & Asenjo!! whereas we have Joe Hart and erm... :teeth


----------



## Hello22

C'mon Man united ohyeahhhhhh


----------



## Hello22

tommo1234 said:


> Btw, to whoever created this thread it's FOOTBALL not soccer!!!!


Yes it is FOOTBALL, wtf is soccer???


----------



## tommo1234

Hello22 said:


> Yes it is FOOTBALL, wtf is soccer???


I have no idea


----------



## lad

Brighton vs west ham on tv tonight, if you get the chance, watch it. You might see me without knowing you've seen me.


----------



## nycdude

tommo1234 said:


> Btw, to whoever created this thread it's FOOTBALL not soccer!!!!


USA calls it soccer  I call it football too but in the US its soccer.


----------



## Rex92

lad said:


> Brighton vs west ham on tv tonight, if you get the chance, watch it. You might see me without knowing you've seen me.


Are you implying you're a footballer?


----------



## Venompoo

Arsenal fan ... Well done man city 6-1


----------



## Micronian

nycdude said:


> USA calls it soccer  I call it football too but in the US its soccer.


Japan also calls it soccer. More precisely, they call it/pronounce it "Sah-Kah", but it comes from the word soccer.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Arsenal vs. Bolton tonight.


----------



## sleepytime

Funkadelic said:


> Man City - 6, United - 1
> 
> Hilarious! Best day in football EVER! XD


I've randomly breaking into fits of laughter ever since, sorry hello22!


----------



## nycdude

Micronian said:


> Japan also calls it soccer. More precisely, they call it/pronounce it "Sah-Kah", but it comes from the word soccer.


Cool!


----------



## GioUK

nycdude said:


> USA calls it soccer  I call it football too but in the US its soccer.


it used to be called soccer in England too (like 40 yrs ago), infact thats where the word came from so i dont see why us guys get annoyed at other countries calling it soccer


----------



## GioUK

BlazingLazer said:


> Arsenal vs. Bolton tonight.


Park's goal was nice, very good finish.. i actually think he'll do well for arsenal if hes given enough chances


----------



## BlazingLazer

^ Dang, wound up missing the game. Maybe I can catch it on repeat.

Next up is Chelsea on Saturday, should be fun!


----------



## Rex92

5 of last season's top 6 all in this season's Carling Cup, yawn. Hopefully one of the 3 unfashionable teams left can pull off a shock like Birmingham did.


----------



## GioUK

Rex92 said:


> 5 of last season's top 6 all in this season's Carling Cup, yawn. Hopefully one of the 3 unfashionable teams left can pull off a shock like Birmingham did.


i never really expect much from the Carling cup tbh, the whole thing just seems a waste of time. Saints got knocked out the other night and tbh i really wasnt bothered :blank

anyway chelsea - arsenal tomorro shud be fun.. arsenal are lucky they wont have to face Drogba again but im still going for a chelsea win


----------



## GioUK

guess i was right about the game being a hell of alot of fun, but wrong about the chelsea win.. seriously tho what a game, i know the defences were both really bad but thats often needed to make for a great game :yes 

RVP is scarily good atm, probably the number one striker in the world on current form (as far back as january). also its always nice to see john terry mess things up terribly


----------



## proximo20

GioUK said:


> RVP is scarily good atm, probably the number one striker in the world on current form


I am amazed how British people exaggerate the Premier league and the players there. I remember that their press was comparing Gerrard with Zidane.


----------



## GioUK

proximo20 said:


> I am amazed how British people exaggerate the Premier league and the players there. I remember that their press was comparing Gerrard with Zidane.


28 goals in 27 games in 2011, whilst playing for a struggling, transitional team in a competitive league. That record alone is enough justification to call him the best in the world right now, thats obviously if you dont include CRonaldo and Messi as strikers. Who would you say is better atm?

Youre right about English players being overrated by the press though, and then they are the first to moan when we crash out of world cups lol.


----------



## proximo20

GioUK said:


> Who would you say is better atm?


Statistics don't always tell you the best player in football. I prefer to call players as "one of the best".


----------



## Thorftw

Wow, I can't believe this thread is still going. Ha now I'm reminded to call it "football" from now on. The only problem I had was nfl fans clicking on it thinking they were talking about "american football" I'll just specify it next time as the premier league or whatever.

On a side note, RVP is on fire right now for Arsenal. I know some man utd and chelsea fans I can talk to and bring up their recent beatings, haha.


----------



## Rex92

GioUK said:


> Youre right about English players being overrated by the press though, and then they are the first to moan when we crash out of world cups lol.


I don't get all this craic about the English team being overrated tbh.

For example, prior to World Cup 2010... Cole, Terry, Ferdinand, Gerrard, Lampard and Rooney had been the stars of elite Champions League teams every season for years. Plus, players like Defoe and Barry were consistant performers in the best league in the world. They aren't overrated, they just, well, underachieve. They were probably the most talented team there apart from Spain. They had a better team than Germany, but the balance wasn't right (Capello shouldn't have played a 4-4-2 system). Along with lack of mental strength. I don't buy 'the Premier League is overhyped' argument either - take a look at the UEFA coefficient: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_coefficient


----------



## Micronian

Rex92 said:


> I don't get all this craic about the English team being overrated tbh.
> 
> For example, prior to World Cup 2010... Cole, Terry, Ferdinand, Gerrard, Lampard and Rooney had been the stars of elite Champions League teams every season for years. Plus, players like Defoe and Barry were consistant performers in the best league in the world. They aren't overrated, they just, well, underachieve. They were probably the most talented team there apart from Spain. They had a better team than Germany, but the balance wasn't right (Capello shouldn't have played a 4-4-2 system). Along with lack of mental strength. I don't buy 'the Premier League is overhyped' argument either - take a look at the UEFA coefficient: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UEFA_coefficient


The premier league isn't overhyped. It's just that when the international players (that are paid top-dollar for) go back to their countries, they leave the league nearly barren and gaping with holes.

The italians don't have that problem as much, and neither does Germany.

It reminds me of the typical "university town". when september rolls around, the town is lively and full of students. then in the summer, when students go home, the town becomes quiet and boring once again. The English League, and its national team, seem to suffer from this phenomenon the worst.


----------



## proximo20

Rex92 said:


> They were probably the most talented team there apart from Spain.


Rooney, Crouch, Defoe vs Aguero, Tevez, Messi. What about Brazil and Netherlands?


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Hello22 said:


> Bad day for united, man city beat us 6-1
> 
> I couldn't even watch it, the more i watched, the more i jinxed it


My brother's a chelsea fan and he despises man utd so much, and he was hysterically making fun of them when they were beaten 6-1 by city, but I think karma hit him back because chelsea was beaten 1-0 by QPR 

I am a Liverpool fan by the way.


----------



## Hello22

IfUSeekAmy said:


> My brother's a chelsea fan and he despises man utd so much, and he was hysterically making fun of them when they were beaten 6-1 by city, but I think karma hit him back because chelsea was beaten 1-0 by QPR
> 
> I am a Liverpool fan by the way.


Ya i was a QPR fan back in the day, so i was delighted for them. 
And dont forget about the hammering they got from arsenal


----------



## proximo20

I know it is very early to discuss this, but which team do you think will win CL this year? I think besides Barca, City is the biggest contender this year.


----------



## proximo20

2011 FIFA Ballon d'Or shortlist:

David Villa (Spain)
Xavi (Spain)
Eric Abidal (France)
Xabi Alonso (Spain)
Dani Alves (Brazil)
Karim Benzema (France)
Iker Casillas (Spain)
Samuel Eto'o (Cameroon)
Cesc Fabregas (Spain)
Diego Forlan (Uruguay)
Andres Iniesta (Spain)
Lionel Messi (Argentina)
Thomas Muller (Germany)
Neymar (Brazil)
Mesut Ozil (Germany)
Gerard Pique (Spain)
Cristiano Ronaldo (Portugal)
Bastian Schweinsteiger (Germany)
Wesley Sneijder (Netherlands)
Luis Suarez (Uruguay) 
Sergio Aguero (Argentina)
Nani (Portugal)
Wayne Rooney (England)


----------



## nycdude

proximo20 said:


> I know it is very early to discuss this, but which team do you think will win CL this year? I think besides Barca, City is the biggest contender this year.


Top 4 teams to win the C.L

1. Barcelona
2. Manchester United
3. Manchester City.
4. Real Madrid.


----------



## sleepytime

IfUSeekAmy said:


> I am a Liverpool fan by the way.


Bout time, I thought I was the only one in here!


----------



## Funkadelic

proximo20 said:


> I know it is very early to discuss this, but which team do you think will win CL this year? I think besides Barca, City is the biggest contender this year.


This year I'm going to say it'll be a Barcelona - Bayern Munich final (Barca to win 2-1) :b. I'm going to support Arsenal in the CL, even though I can't see them winning it realistically.


----------



## Hello22

Of course i will be supporting Man United, but i think Barcelona will win the Champions League again this year, united just dont have the manpower that Barca does.


----------



## RockBottomRiser

Stupid Liverpool :no


----------



## Funkadelic

Newcastle are having a ridiculously good start to the season. I'm actually quite jealous. XD


----------



## proximo20

Liverpool vs City, Real vs Athletico. It won't be a boring weekend.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Hmm I bet Newcastle will try to park the bus against United...

And yeah Liverpool vs City should be a cracker


----------



## sleepytime

nycdude said:


> Top 4 teams to win the C.L
> 
> 1. Barcelona
> 2. Manchester United
> 3. Manchester City.
> 4. Real Madrid.


My last 4 predicition

Barca, Real Madrid, Bayern Munich, Arsenal. Barca or Bayern will be champions.


----------



## James_Russell

Happy to see Newcastle holding Man U at the weekend. Will be interesting to see how much longer they can hold off Chelsea. If they're still top 4 over Christmas it'll be great. 

Anybody here follow the A-League? Some good games there this weekend. I don't really enjoy the one sided aspect of it much, but Brisbane are a great team to watch dominate.


----------



## loveinvain

Gooner for life!

We will win the league soon enough!


----------



## shynesshellasucks

nycdude said:


> Top 4 teams to win the C.L
> 
> 1. Barcelona
> 2. Manchester United
> 3. Manchester City.
> 4. Real Madrid.


Anyone but Barcelona I hope. I will be rooting for Real Madrid.


----------



## Endorphin buzz

for all the Barcelona fans out there.

My team has played you 4 times in Europe, and won every time :boogie

100% record :b


----------



## proximo20

Endorphin buzz said:


> for all the Barcelona fans out there.
> 
> My team has played you 4 times in Europe, and won every time :boogie
> 
> 100% record :b


Which team is that?


----------



## Endorphin buzz

proximo20 said:


> Which team is that?


This was the 4th meeting , and 4th win

www.youtube.com/watch?v=5MPGq9hJG2U


----------



## lad

I feel for you mate, SPL is so bad.


----------



## Endorphin buzz

lad said:


> I feel for you mate, SPL is so bad.


Haha Don't feel too bad for me mate, in Europe ive seen my team in a European cup semi final, where we beat Roma 2-0 . I Missed the 2nd leg thankfully ! We got Man Utd in the Uefa and drew home and away losing only on away goals. After we beat barcelona home and away, for the 3rd and 4th times, we beat Borrusia Munchen Gladbach in the semi but lost the Uefa Cup Final. Great Memories. The SPL might not be the best league now but we won the2nd oldest cup in the world last year


----------



## ShyGuy86

Just throwing it out there in the mix...










I'm not really bothered about football, though. Never even been at the stadium. But I am italian after all, so I guess that a bare _minimum_ interest is hardcoded in my DNA.


----------



## Paper Samurai

ShyGuy86 said:


> Just throwing it out there in the mix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really bothered about football, though. Never even been at the stadium. But I am italian after all, so I guess that a bare _minimum_ interest is hardcoded in my DNA.


As far as Italian teams go, as long as you aren't a Juventus supporter, you're ok in my book :teeth


----------



## ShyGuy86

Paper Samurai said:


> As far as Italian teams go, as long as you aren't a Juventus supporter, you're ok in my book :teeth


Lol. Even better. _A.S. Roma_ supporters are known for their intense hatred for Juventus. And Inter. And possibly Milan, why not.


----------



## Paper Samurai

ShyGuy86 said:


> Lol. Even better. _A.S. Roma_ supporters are known for their intense hatred for Juventus. And Inter. And possibly Milan, why not.


A friend of mine is a Juve supporter, and he's equal parts deluded and bias in a way that only a football fan could be. :b That's why I get a perverse amount of satifaction every time a result doesn't go their way lol.

P.S. I've always had a soft spot for Roma & Napoli for some reason btw.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Paper Samurai said:


> A friend of mine is a Juve supporter, and he's equal parts deluded and bias in a way that only a football fan could be. :b That's why I get a perverse amount of satifaction every time a result doesn't go their way lol.
> 
> P.S. I've always had a soft spot for Roma & Napoli for some reason btw.


Lol. I've always thought that for anyone living outside Turin, being a Juve supporter is just a way to have it easy and root for the winning team. But where's the suffering then, I ask you? Where? :b

That said, I usually only watch international competitions with the national teams. And boy, has it been a meagre few years after 2006 for Italy...


----------



## Genetic Garbage

I am not interested in football anymore but I used to like AS Roma as well, mainly because of Francesco Totti. A real genius on the ball.


----------



## ShyGuy86

Genetic Garbage said:


> I am not interested in football anymore but I used to like AS Roma as well, mainly because of Francesco Totti. A real genius on the ball.


Il capitano! He's revered among proper Roma fans. I hear he's all coming apart nowadays. He _is_ 35 or so after all...


----------



## Genetic Garbage

ShyGuy86 said:


> Il capitano! He's revered among proper Roma fans. I hear he's all coming apart nowadays. He _is_ 35 or so after all...


Yes, he is an idol for the Roma fans. I heard that italian television even broadcasted his wedding ceremony. His career is coming to an end but maybe we will hear about his son in future.


----------



## proximo20

Seems like Tevez is joining to AC Milan and they already have Ibra, Robinho and Pato.

http://www.tribalfootball.com/artic...er-after-holding-second-ac-milan-talk-2540001


----------



## lad

We're back to winning ways despite playing bad, the championship has to be one of the best leagues to be in.


----------



## proximo20

lad said:


> We're back to winning ways despite playing bad, the championship has to be one of the best leagues to be in.


Who is "we"? Why do people post these mysterious messages about their teams?


----------



## lad

Brighton, none of that glory hunting rubbish.


----------



## Funkadelic

Manchester United playing in the Europa League! :b Funny game to watch, but not so great for English football, I s'ppose. I'm still rooting for Arsenal in Europe.


----------



## Rex92

Wow, Man Utd in the Europa League just sounds so weird. Would be funny if they draw some random, unheard of Eastern European outpost....a bit of a comedown from the Barcas of this world lol. 

For a their of their stature, to gain any credibility they must play youth in it. Otherwise it will look a bit look like a fully grown bloke in an under 10's team - if he scores 20 goals no one will give a toss as it was expected, if he falls over he'll get laughed at.


----------



## sleepytime

I took way too much pleasure in seeing Man United getting dumped out of the CL, and the icing on top is that they'll have to play in the Europa League


----------



## Micronian

sleepytime said:


> I took way too much pleasure in seeing Man United getting dumped out of the CL, and the icing on top is that they'll have to play in the Europa League


It's always nice to see the underdogs win


----------



## avoidobot3000

Man United in Europa League... :con 
Maybe they were paid to lose in the CL by Uefa to boost the reputation of the Europa League--TV Revenue$$. :lol Seriously though, when the Final whistle blew in the game against Basel... it was one of those WTF JUST HAPPENED moments, I guess they were too complacent. They haven't looked very dominant this season, even though they are late bloomers.

Vidic is out for the season :blank


----------



## reliefseeker

I wonder if lyon is ever gonna get punished for what they did to qualify for the knockout stages.:no


----------



## ForeverStallone

ShyGuy86 said:


> Just throwing it out there in the mix...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not really bothered about football, though. Never even been at the stadium. But I am italian after all, so I guess that a bare _minimum_ interest is hardcoded in my DNA.





ShyGuy86 said:


> Lol. Even better. _A.S. Roma_ supporters are known for their intense hatred for Juventus. And Inter. And possibly Milan, why not.


Although I'm not from Italy or even Italian, I am a Roma fan and can confirm the hatred for juventus and inter (lazio too obviously).


----------



## ShyGuy86

ForeverStallone said:


> Although I'm not from Italy or even Italian, I am a Roma fan and can confirm the hatred for juventus and inter (lazio too obviously).


_Forza Roma!!_
*high five*


----------



## proximo20

Real against Barca and City against Chelsea, I can't wait to watch these games.


----------



## ForeverStallone

ShyGuy86 said:


> _Forza Roma!!_
> *high five*


Roma per sempre






Big game this weekend against Juventus but I'm not very hopeful


----------



## lad

Brighton have middlesborough away, two teams looking for play offs. I love it when it gets nearer the end of the season though. Good luck everyone with whoever they support. He who dares wins etc.


----------



## lad

Anyone who has a link for el classico, pm me and you will earn ultimate respect, thanks.


----------



## ForeverStallone

lad said:


> Anyone who has a link for el classico, pm me and you will earn ultimate respect, thanks.


I know it's way too late now but this site always has streams of most games http://www.firstrowsports.tv/


----------



## proximo20

I watched it on Espn 3. I wish I had seen your post before the game.


----------



## sleepytime

Sopcast is always the best for sports streams. High quality, streams don't get banned. Install sopcast and then go to http://www.wiziwig.tv/
Click on live sports and find the event you're looking for, pick the sopcast streams if they're available, sometimes you can only find flash though


----------



## Funkadelic

I love watching Real Madrid getting spanked by Barcelona, over and over again. It's awesome.


----------



## Johny

I feel bad for Madrid because they're so obsessed with Barcelona. That said they take losing to them very poorly. The only players I respect are Casillas, Alonso, Carvalho and Benzema and only because I haven't seen them brawl, pout or make fun of Barcelona players for beating them so consistently. Pepe and Ramos are reckless, they always target Messi with ridiculous fouls.... and oi, Mourinho. Rant off.


----------



## proximo20

This is how you stop Barcelona. Guardiola was the captain of this team and uses the same tactics.


----------



## Joe

Barca's so much better since all the players have been brought up from the youth (not all but about 7) so they play better together then a load of 20mill+ players from all over (madrid have 2-3 players from their youth team? Im not so sure since I don't know the team) I think man city are better than madrid now.


----------



## Funkadelic

:drunkHere's to Aston Villa & Arsenal winning tomorrow!

Edit: Clearly wasn't meant to be.. :b


----------



## ForeverStallone

Hey Man U fans


----------



## Shynobi

ForeverStallone said:


> Hey Man U fans











I hope Arsene Wenger does allow Thierry Henry to return on loan.


----------



## Hello22

Manchester united!!!!


----------



## avoidobot3000

3-0 at HT United playing well for a change. That red card was debatable though...


----------



## proximo20

ForeverStallone said:


> Hey Man U fans


----------



## proximo20

Great games tomorrow. City vs Tottenham and Arsenal vs Manu.


----------



## avoidobot3000

Wow, those were 2 entertaining matches.


----------



## BlazingLazer

What's the deal with Arsenal? Jesus...


On the other hand I love the epic cheering of the Arsenal fight song. You don't hear anything like that in the US, that's for sure.


----------



## adamac

United for the league again!!!!!! City put up a good fight but won't be good enough come the end of the season.


----------



## avoidobot3000

I have more faith in United than I do in god.


----------



## Funkadelic

A cat invades pitch at Anfield, AWWW: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MSBkK2B6AfI


----------



## Jcc859

Messi!! Messi!! Messi!!! 
¡Visca el Barça!


----------



## adamac

I guess the cat would do a better job than Carroll


----------



## adamac

Without sounding jealous or bitter Barca are just a bunch of diving cheats, glad to see Madrid are going to win La Liga and Utd for the prem.


----------



## whiterabbit

I'm going to be so sad all over again about Scholes at the end of the season. It's been so nice to have him back.


----------



## adamac

^ He might be staying on for another season, hopefully he does he's still class.

http://www.people.co.uk/sport/footb...season-for-manchester-united-102039-23737138/


----------



## Ljudumilu

Scholes has been great since he came back - he's so good at controlling the tempo of a game.

I'm not a United fan but whenever I've seen them play recently I've been impressed by Valencia. Proper old-school winger - he's less tricksy but more direct than Nani.


----------



## adamac

Yeah Valencia's been player of the season for us so far in my opinion since he came back from injury, he's just constantly been getting assists and creating chances, he might not have the flair of Nani but just uses his raw pace and power to beat his man and get the ball in the box.


----------



## kosherpiggy

right here !

i don't really watch it much though cuz i don't have the channels in my room.
im so excited for the eurocup !!!


----------



## Gorillaz

Arsenal!

Too bad soccer coverage in Canada is sh1t.


----------



## whiterabbit

adamac said:


> ^ He might be staying on for another season, hopefully he does he's still class.
> 
> http://www.people.co.uk/sport/footb...season-for-manchester-united-102039-23737138/


Oh, I'm out of the loop. That's potentially good news.

I really need to get to a game as well. The last one I went to was Scholes' testimonial.


----------



## adamac

@kosherpiggy & Gorillaz http://www.firstrowsports.eu/ This site streams like every match, the streams I've used have been really good and never go down during the match.


----------



## Hello22

The united vs liverpool game was interesting to say the least! Although i think it was a shame that the focal point of the game was the suarez/evra saga, and the fact suarez refused to shake his hand (and Ferdinand then did the same thing to Suarez)

I was delighted with the result, as the Man united team wasn't the best they've had, but Scholes was good. And Rooney (well he's the best player in the team imo).

I thought Evra went OTT with the celebrations at the end, a bit cringeworthy and theatrical as you knew he was winding up Suarez.

But i think Suarez could do with a sit down and told how to conduct himself on the pitch - he did LFC no favours by holding that grudge, he should have just got on with it - it would have caused ALOT less aggro with the media if he just showed that he wasn't bothered about Evra's presence, and he clearly was.


----------



## lad

Hope citeh win the league.


----------



## ShyGuy86

I shouldn't be saying this, but that Robinho guy sure knows how to kick a ball.


----------



## adamac

^ Good time to be a Rangers fan lol


----------



## Funkadelic

lol @ chelsea


----------



## adamac

Lol AVB should get packing now.


----------



## sleepytime

Looks like another year that Abramovic's billions have failed to *buy* the Champions League. Happy dayz :teeth


----------



## ShyGuy86

*whistles nonchalantly*


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Although I terribly suck at soccer, I am an avid Liverpool fan!
YNWA! I really freaking hope that they win the Carling Cup against on Sunday. I will kill myself if they don't.


----------



## adamac

Come on cardiff!!!

Pleaseeeee do it!!!!


----------



## Funkadelic

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Although I terribly suck at soccer, I am an avid Liverpool fan!
> YNWA! I really freaking hope that they win the Carling Cup against on Sunday. I will kill myself if they don't.


Suit yourself, mate, I'll be supporting Cardiff.

GOOD LUCK CARDIFF!


----------



## adamac

Mason come on!!!!!!!!
hahahahhaha


----------



## Funkadelic

Very disappointed to see Cardiff to walk away empty handed today. They put in a great performance and, personally, I think they should have won.


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Funkadelic said:


> Very disappointed to see Cardiff to walk away empty handed today. They put in a great performance and, personally, I think they should have won.


*evil laugh* haha jkjk


----------



## Ljudumilu

Very impressive by Cardiff, especially how well-organised they were at 1-0 up - constantly forcing Liverpool into shots from range that were either blocked or miles off target.

The problem for Liverpool is they still look very one-paced and deliberate in attack. Downing was better yesterday but still seems to need too much time on the ball to send in a delivery. I know he's never been the most direct winger but he's taking way too long to put crosses in. Suarez had no room to manoeuvre until the match got towards the latter stages. I know it's stating the obvious but they're still a work in progress.


----------



## sleepytime

Liverpool were very ordinary yesterday. I'm glad they won, but at the same time it feels wrong that carling cup victories should be height of Liverpool's achievements these days. I'd prefer to have 3 extra points in the league than a Carling cup victory tbh. I think we're miles away from challenging for the real trophies. Carroll, Downing, and Henderson were a shockingly bad waste of money. Henderson is an even worse buy that Carroll imo.


----------



## Ljudumilu

Bosnia lost 2-1 to Brazil tonight thanks to a last-minute own-goal


----------



## Micronian

Ljudumilu said:


> Bosnia lost 2-1 to Brazil tonight thanks to a last-minute own-goal


That's unfortunate. I think Ronaldinho played that game, as well.

But, at least there will be other exciting games tomorrow. England play Netherlands, Spain plays Venezuela, Italy plays USA, Mexico plays Colombia.


----------



## adamac

Lmao England. Was just typing good comeback, oh well. Good goal and composure from Cahill, class finish from Young.


----------



## Funkadelic

USA beat Italy.

& france beat germany away from home lolsies


----------



## avoidobot3000

I had a gut feeling Arsenal would beat Liverpool. Unfortunately, I'm only good at guessing these things when there's no money involved. Fair play to van Persie: 2 shots 2 goals, if I'm not mistaken. Then I watched the West Brom-Chelsea game, WBA fully deserved to beat Chelsea. Villas-Boas is gonna have some explainin' to do. :/


----------



## BlazingLazer

Go Arsenal! Keep that streak going!


----------



## adamac

I'm a Man Utd fan but Robin Van Persie is just out of this world atm!!
Another great comeback btw although Liverpool where the better team, but that only makes it better!
Szechny needs to stop rushing out, he keeps giving players the chance to dive.

C'mon Utd lets give Spurs another beating tomorrow.


----------



## avoidobot3000

http://hasandrevillasboasbeensackedyet.com/

Wow, I'm a psychic. :b


----------



## minimized

I would hate to work for Papa Roman.

"Here you go, have a Torres... now deal with all these old guys. We took the liberty of shipping off your reinforcements. Go get 'em soldier!"


----------



## michaelgroves

My favorite team has to be Ajax but in the premier league its Arsenal. At least they buy sensibly. Chelsea bought torres for 50 mil come on thats just madness haha.


----------



## adamac

No where near as bad as Carroll for £35mill, Kenny should be sacked for the money he's wasted and Liverpool's league position, but oh wait they won the Carling Cup so he's done a great job!!


----------



## michaelgroves

Are there any rumors in england about vertonghen moving to tottenham?


----------



## Starr

^ Last I heard was that he was just interested in them and a lot of ppl were pitying Wenger over it lol.

Anyway hi there I'm a Manchester United & FC Barcelona fan :3


----------



## michaelgroves

haha ok good to know though


----------



## TrappedInMyMind16

Im a huge Milan fan, top of the league baby! In the premier i like Chelsea :no

As far as nations go, Viva Mexico Cabrones!


----------



## avoidobot3000

FOOTBAWL! Lets go!


----------



## Joe

adamac said:


> No where near as bad as Carroll for £35mill, Kenny should be sacked for the money he's wasted and Liverpool's league position, but oh wait they won the Carling Cup so he's done a great job!!


He leaves out too many players like Kuyt and Maxi in place of people like Carroll and Henderson.
Any game Carroll scores the whole media starts to hype that he is getting in form :/ 
It could all be a huge coincidence this season that liverpool constantly hit the post (hopefully) and thats why they are underperforming.


----------



## alien88

TrappedInMyMind16 said:


> Im a huge Milan fan, top of the league baby! In the premier i like Chelsea :no
> 
> As far as nations go, Viva Mexico Cabrones!


I like Barcelona the most but Ac milan is definitely my favorite in serie A : ) 
I don't know if you know this but fcb is playing against milan AGAIN for CL.....horrible news really, I was hoping to see milan vs madrid, cuz to me they seem like the only team atm(beside barcelona ofc) that can beat them.


----------



## adamac

Beat by QPR now beat by Wigan at home lol, Dalglish gotta go.


----------



## moxosis

There are three type of people who can watch Liverpool play theses days,

1. Kop members in massive denial and looking forward to next season.
2. A man who is heavily sedated on pain killers.
3. A masochist.

I watched the game against Wigan today, I predicted 0-1 for Wigan, and everytime Liverpool had the ball close to Wigan goal I didn't even feel anything that we can call a believe that they were gonna score. You just know they're gonna mess it up. So it wasn't much of a shock that Liverpool lost 1-2 at home.

p.s. I must be a masochist.


----------



## Joe

adamac said:


> Beat by QPR now beat by Wigan at home lol, Dalglish gotta go.


He done well when he came, but that was because liverpool had a better squad then.. sold all the good players in the summer and bought worse players for twice the price. I think theres a reason two champions league clubs wanted Aqualani and Meireles..


----------



## 67budp

I'm a fan of the English league in general. I like a lot of teams. Today I'm rooting for Chelsea. Who would of thought that they would be the last team from the epl to be eliminated from champions league.


----------



## Layla

I'm a Cardiff City fan, my home City, so gutted we lost to Liverpool in the final of the League Cup, at least I can console in the fact they are doing rubbish in the Prem


----------



## avoidobot3000

A student got jailed 56 days for mocking Muamba on twitter. :eek


----------



## Venompoo

It's football the while world calls it football

And Americans call it soccer how disrespectfull to ye olde game of football


----------



## Layla

whoishe said:


> And Americans call it soccer how disrespectfull to ye olde game of football


And they call American football just football, yet they very rarely kick the ball, hmmmm, whats up with that.


----------



## moxosis

whoishe said:


> It's football the while world calls it football
> 
> And Americans call it soccer how disrespectfull to ye olde game of football


The word Soccer is originally from England.

From http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Football_(word)


> The word "soccer" originated as an Oxford "-er" slang abbreviation of "association", and is credited to late nineteenth century English footballer, Charles Wreford-Brown.


----------



## moxosis

I am so pleased to see Athletic Bilbao doing well in the UEFA League, especially since they have 100% home players from the Basque Country region. While many teams buy big stars for a lot of money, they have manage to stay in the La Liga in 80 years and won it 8 times, never relegated, with a good long term training strategy.


----------



## DannyFrancis

Meanwhile I'm a Manchester City fan since 2009, I was a Man United fan since I was 7 before that


----------



## Layla

DannyFrancis said:


> Meanwhile I'm a Manchester City fan since 2009, I was a Man United fan since I was 7 before that


Can't understand how someone could do that, just hop from team to team, be ashamed of yourself :b


----------



## Wall of Red

I'm a soccer fan. I'm actually from England though so I know it as football. I support Birmingham City.


----------



## Hello22

Delighted with todays result - United's win and city's losing (I was rooting for Arsenal today!!)  Which makes the premier league all for United to lose. I'm not too worried about the utd vs city game now since we have an 8 point lead, woo! 

City always make a habit of falling at the final hurdle, they have some pretty top class players, but most of them are divas (ballotelli, teves....), so they don't work well as a team.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

3-0 just gotta keep it going


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Liverpool are in the FA Cup final with Chelsea! So proud of them, YNWA! Even though they might not finish in the top 5 this season, winning the Carling+FA Cup is a great compensation right?


----------



## bigdan23

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Liverpool are in the FA Cup final with Chelsea! So proud of them, YNWA! Even though they might not finish in the top 5 this season, winning the Carling+FA Cup is a great compensation right?


But they spent 100 Mill+. All big clubs need champions league football for the income it generates. Winning these cups just masks Liverpool problems and Dalglish isn't really up 2 it.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Come on Arsenal,no slip ups tonight please:blank


----------



## lad

Seeeeaaaggguullllss, oops we're playing tomorrow.


----------



## sleepytime

IfUSeekAmy said:


> Liverpool are in the FA Cup final with Chelsea! So proud of them, YNWA! Even though they might not finish in the top 5 this season, winning the Carling+FA Cup is a great compensation right?


I'll never be satisfied with being a cup team. Liverpool should be challenging for the only 2 trophies that matter, the Prem League and the Champions League. Unfortunately we're way off that  We need to spend big this summer, but I'm worried that we'll just spend it on rubbish again.


----------



## sleepytime

Wigan 2-1 up against Arsenal, they really deserve to stay up with they way they've played the last few weeks.


----------



## Rest or Real?

Real and Bayern tied 1-1 at 80 min. ****


----------



## tommo1234

Reading have been promoted to the Premier League....good to see some local sides back in PL


----------



## sleepytime

Chelsea just pulled off one the greatest robberies of all time there!


----------



## lad

sleepytime said:


> Chelsea just pulled off one the greatest robberies of all time there!


Fair play to them, they defended really well.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Gotta say they deserved it tho,to soak up all that pressure, have so little of the ball and score with their only real chance is pretty good going.Great defending,cool heads and they made messi look like an average player.


----------



## sleepytime

Dunno. If Barca had taken their chances as they should have, and usually do week in week out, everyone would say that Barcelona had deservedly whooped them.


----------



## adamac

Chelsea got robbed last time they played in the semis so they just got their revenge this time.


----------



## Nefury

Chelsea have a good track record vs Barca, but, hmm, I still think Barcelona will win at the Nou Camp, maybe 2 or 3-0 :/


----------



## Winds

Never been a huge soccer fan outside of playing FIFA and PES games, but have really gotten into the sport lately. I watched the first legs CONCACAF and UEFA. Monterrey started off sluggish but came on strong late and Barca just looked flat the whole game. I can't see that happening two games in a row against Chelsea. I like Monterrey and Barca in their second legs.


----------



## PineconeMachine

Barca will likely advance to the final, despite yesterday's loss. (They were pretty unlucky.) Credit to Chelsea, though, for putting on a superb defensive performance.


----------



## lad

I hope john terry crys again if they lose at camp nou.


----------



## Raulz0r

I really hope Barcelona beats Chelski really bad just so Terry could cry again


----------



## minimized

Not a Barca fan but Chelski were really awful. It amazes me how many results they've fallen ***-backwards into this season. They look like Tim Tebow out there.

I also laugh at Barca because I hear all the time how great La Liga is and how much better those top 2 are. Really hope Bayern wins (though I doubt it)... it would be a huge embarrassment if Barca lose to that Chelsea side.

I also hate that people think Drogba had an awesome game just because he scored.

Anyway, the Europa League is where it's at. Captain Falcao.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Barcelona 1 - 2 Real Madrid

Looks like real madrid is going to win it this season..


----------



## pastatoe

What's soccer? That thing is called football. :b

grats to Dortmund for winning the German champship again. :clap


----------



## adamac

Well done Chelsea great performance! Ramires what a goal lol, maybe Torres will find his form back now.


----------



## Paper Samurai

Congrats Chelsea - I'm nowhere near a supporter but I have to give credit where it's due. 

Looks like we all have to wait till the final for the money shot of John Terry crying his eyes out :b #schadenfreude


----------



## minimized

SCHWEINSTEIGAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAa


----------



## Nefury

germans and their penalties


----------



## sleepytime

Bayern definitely deserved the win, better team in both legs. I hope they win it outright.


----------



## Luna Sea

Paper Samurai said:


> Congrats Chelsea - I'm nowhere near a supporter but I have to give credit where it's due.
> 
> Looks like we all have to wait till the final for the money shot of John Terry crying his eyes out :b #schadenfreude


He obviously only got himself sent off to save himself the embarrassment of missing a penalty this time ^-^

But at least Bayern won, so I have someone to root for, not just a pickem between slimy Madrid or scummy Chelsea.


----------



## Loveless

Huge Bayern fan here . I love soccer. I'm obsessed with it. I have Fox Soccer and I watch Sky Sports News every late night lmao. I picked a team for the Big 5 countries as well: PSG (France), Tottenham (England), Inter (Italy), Malaga (Spain). I like Dortmund and Schalke quite a bit too. Ajax is cool. I can't stand most of the "big" teams like Man U, Barca, Madrid, or Chelsea. I get annoyed as fu** with them. I like cheering for clubs that are big but not like winning every year. With the exception of Bayern and Inter lol. Being American I love watching the game much more then American Football or basketball. Soccer has become my sport .


----------



## MindOverMood




----------



## PineconeMachine

MindOverMood said:


>


Priceless.


----------



## lad

C'mon citeh!


----------



## sleepytime

I wish there were a way City could win the title and Newcastle finish 4th, but probably both can't happen. I still make United favourites for the title, they'll certainly win their last 2 games. I would say City are only 50/50 at best to win at St. James' Park.


----------



## M4RK1988

Wish I could be at St. James' on Sunday (btw I'm pleased you called it St. James'!). It should be a great game, we are definitely up to giving them a good game and I think we have a good chance of winning. Not surprisingly it's a sellout, and final game of the season against a top team with so much at stake. The atmosphere will be pretty special.

My 2nd team Notts County have a big game tomorrow which could see them get into the play-offs. I live literally opposite their stadium so I'll be hoping to hear some big cheers tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## reliefseeker

Wow what an exciting match Arsenal vs Norwich turned out to be....3-3


----------



## In a Lonely Place

WTF! we coulda got 3rd place easy but this slip up against Norwich could be expensive


----------



## TheWeeknd

Go Chelsea!!! we cant lose to liverp*s* again =P


----------



## Nefury

Congrats Chelsea, well deserved.... Wish they had scored one more goal though, then I'd be £125 richer


----------



## avoidobot3000

I fancy Newcastle to get a result -- Cisse and Newcastle are in good form. It should be an interesting end to the season.

edit: looks like I was wrong :teeth


----------



## sleepytime

I was expecting Newcastle to get something from that game too. Glad that Man United probably won't win the title now, but I feel a bit sorry for Newcastle, they deserve champions league football.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

sleepytime said:


> I was expecting Newcastle to get something from that game too. Glad that Man United probably won't win the title now, but I feel a bit sorry for Newcastle, they deserve champions league football.


Trouble is that if Chelsea win the champions league final the team that finish 4th will lose their champions league spot to allow Chelsea to defend it next season.Just hope Spurs finish 4th and not Arsenal


----------



## Luna Sea

Arsenal don't deserve CL football. If they didn't have that to fall back on every year, they might actually get the kick up the **** they need to change things and win something.


----------



## sleepytime

mark101 said:


> Trouble is that if Chelsea win the champions league final the team that finish 4th will lose their champions league spot to allow Chelsea to defend it next season.Just hope Spurs finish 4th and not Arsenal


True, but I'd expect Bayern to beat them in the final, though I thought the same of Barcelona. Arsenal have really messed up the last few weeks, and they have a tricky final game away to West Brom.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

TristanS said:


> Arsenal don't deserve CL football. If they didn't have that to fall back on every year, they might actually get the kick up the **** they need to change things and win something.


Luckily it's where you finish in the league every year that decides who deserves champions league football and not you
The futures bright for us with our stadium having dictated investment in the team so AW has done an amazing job to keep us in the top four all these years with limited finance
At least we havent bought success like Chelski and Man City,teams like that dont deserve it.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

sleepytime said:


> True, but I'd expect Bayern to beat them in the final, though I thought the same of Barcelona. Arsenal have really messed up the last few weeks, and they have a tricky final game away to West Brom.


I hope Bayern do win as it would be unfair to the 4th place team to have it taken away,especially if it were Newcastle.
West Brom away it not a good final game for us


----------



## lad

So glad united won't win the league. :boogie


----------



## Luna Sea

You must be the most optimistic Arsenal fan ever. The future looks awful for Arsenal: they haven't won a trophy in years, there's no sign ownership will put more money into the team and yet another big name is probably going to leave.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

TristanS said:


> You must be the most optimistic Arsenal fan ever. The future looks awful for Arsenal: they haven't won a trophy in years, there's no sign ownership will put more money into the team and yet another big name is probably going to leave.


Awful? What planet are you on? Theres a ****load of teams that havent won anything for years.The futures bright believe me


----------



## Luna Sea

None of those teams have the history of winning and fanbase of Arsenal (or the ticket prices). You must be smoking the same stuff as Wenger >_>


----------



## In a Lonely Place

TristanS said:


> None of those teams have the history of winning and fanbase of Arsenal (or the ticket prices). You must be smoking the same stuff as Wenger >_>


History of winning things counts for nothing it's what happens tomorrow that counts.I'm thrilled to bits we were lucky enough to get a manager like Arsene who had loyalty and a long term vision for the club.If we'd gone on a mad spending spree like chelski or city we maybe coulda bought the title for sure but it wouldn't be enjoyable.We will come again and we'll do it with class as always


----------



## Nefury

lad said:


> So glad united won't win the league. :boogie


Why?


----------



## Paper Samurai

TristanS said:


> You must be the most optimistic Arsenal fan ever. The future looks awful for Arsenal: they haven't won a trophy in years, there's no sign ownership will put more money into the team and yet another big name is probably going to leave.


I agree with Mark on this. Football is all about cycles, no team wins indefinitely. You always have dry spells with no trophies, just the way it is - but it's whether the club is progressing in other areas during the mean time that should really be taken into account.

There's also the small consideration that no one takes the cups seriously any more, hence why you get small fry like Pompy, Birmingham, Spurs etc. winning it. Progressing as high up the table as possible (in order to get champions league) as well as progressing in said competition itself is now the be all and end all for big clubs (and those that have the aspirations of being one)

So I don't think a lack of trophies in the last few years is such a bad thing given that context. A good example from this season; no one with half a brain cell would swap Liverpool's Carling cup for our potential Champions league place. (even the most die hard of Scousers will admit this!)


----------



## Luna Sea

I personally don't really see the point in getting a CL place if you have no chance of winning it. And just hoping that you'll win something because you're due after years of nothing is silly. Arsenal need a plan to change things around, they can't just let Fabregas, Nasri, RVP etc. leave and hope things work out.


----------



## lad

Nefury said:


> Why?


You always win.


----------



## Paper Samurai

TristanS said:


> I personally don't really see the point in getting a CL place if you have no chance of winning it. And just hoping that you'll win something because you're due after years of nothing is silly. Arsenal need a plan to change things around, they can't just let Fabregas, Nasri, RVP etc. leave and hope things work out.


Did anyone give Bayern or Chelsea an even remote chance of making the final at the start of this season(let alone winning it?) And yet not only are both making the final, (at the expense of the apparently invincible Spanish teams) but one *is* going to win it!

A knock out competition always has an element of luck to it. Ask Liverpool back in 2005 - They would never have beaten AC Milan over two legs, but because they met in the final it was the score on the night that counted.

**oh yeah and there is the minor point of the prize money of just taking part in Europe is better than the one you get when winning the domestic title !


----------



## In a Lonely Place

TristanS said:


> I personally don't really see the point in getting a CL place if you have no chance of winning it. And just hoping that you'll win something because you're due after years of nothing is silly. Arsenal need a plan to change things around, they can't just let Fabregas, Nasri, RVP etc. leave and hope things work out.


It's economics! There's the matter of 10-20 million pounds a year for progressing to a half decent point in the CL,revenue like that has been an enormous help in funding our state of the art training facilities,medical centre and stadium.Arsene Wenger has rebuilt our football club from the ground up at every level and i for one am eternally grateful to him.People with this mentality of spend,spend,spend and buy the title get on my tits,that would be a shallow victory,Blackburn Rovers,Chelsea did it and now Man City look like they've successfully bought the title.How can anyone at those clubs take any real pride in success that hasn't been earnt,scouring the world for superstar mercenaries.I'm sure a lot of fickle young fans will appreciate it "we won,who cares how we went about it" type mentality in these times of instant gratifaction but i'd hate to see Arsenal go down that road.

Regarding Fabregas he was always going back to Barcelona no matter how Arsenal were doing,it was his dream and nobody could deny him that.Samir Nasri left because he likes a pound note like Cashley Cole and Arsenal can't match the obscene wages that Chelsea or Man City pay and nor would i want them to.


----------



## Luna Sea

No one thought Chelsea would be in the final, but quite frankly, Arsenal aren't even in their league. And there's no point in getting more money when they won't spend it.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Ah i give up,it's all explained where the money has been going but you obviously choose not to read.Financially AFC are one of the few clubs who can be described as viable if their accounts were scrutinised but we still have to pay back the debt that remains on the stadium.It came out just recently how Liverpool were one day away from going into administration,Chelsea were in the same boat before that russian mobster bought them but they still operate at a loss.Man utd were saddled with hundreds of millions of debt by the Glaziers and most other clubs are spending every penny or more than their turnover year in year out and it cant go on.There is a bigger picture,it's not all about what goes on with the team on the pitch.
Arsenals future is bright,we didn't stand still and stagnate like most clubs,our stadium will soon be paid up and then all the revenue can go on the team
Liverpool,Spurs have yet to build their new stadiums and feel the pinch with their finances,everybody knocks us but i care not as i can see the bigger picture.


----------



## Paper Samurai

TristanS said:


> No one thought Chelsea would be in the final, but quite frankly, Arsenal aren't even in their league. And there's no point in getting more money when they won't spend it.


Are you a Spurs fan by any chance ? :b


----------



## Luna Sea

I'm a Coventry fan. Which should explain why I'm so confused at why someone who chose to support one of the big teams isn't bothered about winning things. Mindless optimism is *our* only hope, Arsenal could actually do something. ¬_¬

And yes, we deserved to go down. This year's was the worst City team I can remember, which says a lot.


----------



## lad

TristanS said:


> I'm a Coventry fan. Which should explain why I'm so confused at why someone who chose to support one of the big teams isn't bothered about winning things. Mindless optimism is *our* only hope, Arsenal could actually do something. ¬_¬
> 
> And yes, we deserved to go down. This year's was the worst City team I can remember, which says a lot.


You managed to beat us (brighton) at the ricoh. Championship is so underrated.


----------



## Paper Samurai

TristanS said:


> I'm a Coventry fan. Which should explain why I'm so confused at why someone who chose to support one of the big teams isn't bothered about winning things. Mindless optimism is *our* only hope, Arsenal could actually do something. ¬_¬
> 
> And yes, we deserved to go down. This year's was the worst City team I can remember, which says a lot.


If I were a glory hunter/fair weather fan then yeah I'd imagine the lack of trophies would be rather grating :b Supporting a team is more than that though. (as a Coventry fan you should understand that surely)


----------



## Luna Sea

I've become increasingly disillusioned with the idea of supporting a club. The owners take our money and put no effort into putting a good product onto the pitch, and we give it to them because we're idiots. Success in the Championship is 90% who puts in the most money, that's just how football is now, there is no "right way" to win. (I'm boycotting Coventry until someone who cares about the club and/or is rich takes over)


----------



## Hewigi

A Villa fan from Suffolk here, I know strange right?


----------



## Hewigi

Haven't Arsenal nailed down Podolski and have nearly signed M'Vila? Looks like Arsene got his finger out finally


----------



## minimized

No one stops the Cap'n, NO ONE.

EL TIGREEEEEE


----------



## sporteous

Yid army.


----------



## Winds

Am I the only one watching this Man City vs QPR match? This ish is unreal


----------



## Nefury

So ****ing typical. Guess that's football for you. Joey Barton needs to be sacked and never have the chance to play football again, absolute scumbag.


----------



## sleepytime

I'm never unhappy to see United lose, but I don't like seeing a team just buy the title with a limitless chequebook either. Mixed feelings about the whole thing.


----------



## reliefseeker

What a dramatic finale to the premier league season....United were seconds from winning the title until :no


----------



## Hello22

Absolutely sickened that Citeh won - at one point it looked like they were going down, until the end. QPR did well though for their efforts. ****ing gutted that united have only lost due to goal difference, and folks thats all that it came down to; GOAL difference, which really doesn't show City's multimillion pound dominance to be fair, but well done to them anyway......


----------



## lad

Brilliant, well done man city. Deserved champions.


----------



## SupaDupaFly

Epic ending.. I thought MU had it. who wouldve thought MC would make two goals in less than 7 mins...wtf!!!!


----------



## Ali477

A pretty crazy last 5 minutes for city to win it, at least it makes a change from united winning it every year i suppose.


----------



## Ali477

Hello22 said:


> Absolutely sickened that Citeh won - at one point it looked like they were going down, until the end. QPR did well though for their efforts. ****ing gutted that united have only lost due to goal difference, and folks thats all that it came down to; GOAL difference, which really doesn't show City's multimillion pound dominance to be fair, but well done to them anyway......


 Yea i would rather it be like in spain when the top two teams play an extra game to decide the title if there both level on points.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

sleepytime said:


> I'm never unhappy to see United lose, but I don't like seeing a team just buy the title with a limitless chequebook either. Mixed feelings about the whole thing.


Same as this,they bought the title so it's no big deal really.If city had earnt it over time through hard work i'd be happy for them but i cant get excited about a club that win because they spent hundreds of millions in two seasons and pay the highest wages.


----------



## sleepytime

mark101 said:


> Same as this,they bought the title so it's no big deal really.If city had earnt it over time through hard work i'd be happy for them but i cant get excited about a club that win because they spent hundreds of millions in two seasons and pay the highest wages.


Your team got their automatic CL place, so I'm sure you're happy enough  Spurs fans have an anxious wait now.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

sleepytime said:


> Your team got their automatic CL place, so I'm sure you're happy enough  Spurs fans have an anxious wait now.


Yeah i was crapping myself when WBA went 2-1 up so was real happy and relieved at the end,just need chelski to win CL and knock spurs out now lol


----------



## adamac

Barton = Legend hahaha


----------



## Nefury

lad said:


> Brilliant, well done man city. Deserved champions.


trolololol


----------



## Hello22

adamac said:


> Barton = Legend hahaha


i heard what he did, but wasn't watching it at the time, any links to the footage?


----------



## TheRob

Here are the various recordings of City's winning goal.

ESPN (Ian Darke)






Sky (Martin Tyler - as animated as I've ever heard him)






SkySport2 of New Zealand... I think. This is a larger highlight clip of the game, and unfortunately the clip ends just after Aguero's goal.






Unknown FOX announcer en Espanol... listen to the end.


----------



## adamac

Hello22 said:


> i heard what he did, but wasn't watching it at the time, any links to the footage?


Not the best quality


----------



## Ali477

TheRob said:


> Here are the various recordings of City's winning goal.
> 
> ESPN (Ian Darke)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sky (Martin Tyler - as animated as I've ever heard him)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SkySport2 of New Zealand... I think. This is a larger highlight clip of the game, and unfortunately the clip ends just after Aguero's goal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unknown FOX announcer en Espanol... listen to the end.


LOL i love the commentry in that last vid!!


----------



## Joe

adamac said:


> Not the best quality


Apparently he said a teammate said to him "Try take one with you" if you get red carded and thats why he kneed Aguero.

Best bit was when Balotelli came along and said something which made Barton snap once more.


----------



## Johny

Euro predictions? I think France and Portugal have great teams.


----------



## sleepytime

Johny said:


> Euro predictions? I think France and Portugal have great teams.


I think it will be Spain, Germany or Holland....I'll say Germany.


----------



## adamac

jJoe said:


> Apparently he said a teammate said to him "Try take one with you" if you get red carded and thats why he kneed Aguero.
> 
> Best bit was when Balotelli came along and said something which made Barton snap once more.


Lol yeah I heard that too, he's been ripping on Lineker and Shearer now because of what they said on MOTD, I'm not particularly a twitter fan but his is pretty funny.


----------



## Joe

adamac said:


> Lol yeah I heard that too, he's been ripping on Lineker and Shearer now because of what they said on MOTD, I'm not particularly a twitter fan but his is pretty funny.


"Barton was signed last summer under a deal which sees him command a wage of £80,000 a week and which has three years left to run." 12.5million to sack him 

Joey would probably of been playing for a top club if he didn't have a temper.


----------



## AlanJs

Queens Park Rangers fan here. Happy for City. That last day of the football league gave me so many emotions. So happy we have survived in the biggest and most watched sports league on the planet.


----------



## sleepytime

Am I the only Liverpool fan here? Any thoughts on Dalglish going or who the new manager should be?


----------



## adamac

UL King Kenny, glad to see the moody **** go, who knows who will replace him seems like a long short list.

Rio Ferdinand England's best centre back left out the squad absolute joke!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Come on Chelsea!!


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Yessssssssssssss!:clap


----------



## notna

mark101 said:


> Yessssssssssssss!:clap


was AMAZING lol


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Spurs are out the champions league Ahahahahahahaha


----------



## sporteous

I'm happy for Chelsea, even though I support the yids. It must suck to be a Bayern fan right now.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Yeeeeeeesssssssssssssssssss:clap Enjoy playing in the europa league next season spurs Ahahahahahahaha oh dear this is just too ****ing funny.I was feeling really down but thankyou chelsea


----------



## Paper Samurai

I feel slightly sick seeing Ashley Cole and John Terry celebrating :| 

**At least Spurs are out the Champs league though lol


----------



## PineconeMachine

I can't believe Chelski won...Hats off to them. Unbelievable game!


----------



## sporteous

mark101 said:


> How can you be happy for em when they've taken your spot in the CL?


I don't take it too serious, there's always next year. I smiled and laughed when I saw Drogba walking to the spot, as Neville said "I'm going to say it&#8230; It's written in the stars." 
And also Di Matteo has blown everyone's minds.


----------



## nycdude

I knew Chelsea was going to win


----------



## lad

Well done chelsea, just knew drogba was going to score.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

lad said:


> Well done chelsea, just knew drogba was going to score.


It had to be him to do it for us & it was him! So happy we did it against the odds!


----------



## TheWeeknd

You can't spell Drogba without "god."  ...and Peter Cech, I have no words. Best goalkeeper in the world! #legends. Chelsea!!!!


----------



## lad

Pretty cool video about the butterfly effect in football. I still don't know how to put the video on to here, but ah well.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Nice video


----------



## Hello22

sleepytime said:


> Am I the only Liverpool fan here? Any thoughts on Dalglish going or who the new manager should be?


I'm sorry to see him go - he was so bad that i was a hoping to see a relegation battle for liverpool next year  Let's hope the next one is the same 

Congrats to Chelsea on winning the CL, i was hoping they would win but it looked impossible, and then they turned it around. Delighted for them. Drogba is some legend.


----------



## Canadian Brotha

TheWeeknd said:


> You can't spell Drogba without "god."  ...and Peter Cech, I have no words. Best goalkeeper in the world! #legends. Chelsea!!!!


Forgot to give Cech props too, love him just as much Drogba!


----------



## lad

Anyone going to watch soccer aid, think it's worth a quick look purely to see will ferrell play upfront.


----------



## Joe

Brenden Rogers new liverpool manager, any thoughts?? I think he'll be good if the players can play the way he likes..

I was gutted to miss socceraid as well, one of my favourite matches of the year :S


----------



## sleepytime

Hello22 said:


> I'm sorry to see him go - he was so bad that i was a hoping to see a relegation battle for liverpool next year  Let's hope the next one is the same


I've grown immune to the Liverpool bashing at this stage, I'm already resigned to the fact we might never win anything ever again!



jJoe said:


> Brenden Rogers new liverpool manager, any thoughts?? I think he'll be good if the players can play the way he likes..


Not too sure about Rodgers, but it doesn't look like there were many managers lining up for the job. It's hard to imagine a tougher job in football at the moment! Still, I do like his style of play and maybe he will turn out to be just what the club needs.


----------



## Ironpain

Who's Your Bet To Win Euro 2012? 


I don't fancy Spain to hold their title this year. With Villa out and Torres struggling for form i just don't think they will defend their trophy,but i wouldn't bet against them. 

Germany are my bet for the tournament,they have quality in abundance in midfield and up front. Mario Gomez is playing well as is Muller and Klose always seems to produce the goods in the big tournaments and then you have young Podolski. In midfield you have the impressive Ozil and Schweinsteigger. Yep i am going for Germany. 

Holland have a weak defense but seem to fail at the last hurdle in major tournaments,whether they lose their bottle or simply haven't got the class to win is an open debate. Van Persie is in sparkling form all season but it seems they are struggling with injuries in the midfield department. I expect them, to leak goals and being in the group of death i fancy an early exit for them sorry to say. 

Portugal are a decent side but lack a world class centre forward. Yes i know Ronaldo can play up front now but i still fancy he will start on the wing in a 4-5-1 formation. They have the talent with the likes of Nani but i think they will fall short again. But i think they will come through their group just about. 

In Englands group i fancy England to go through. It is theirweakest squad in recent memory i do agree with that. Years ago you could of took Shearer,Sheringham,Wright,Owen etc now they have the inconsistent Carroll,the suspended Rooney and the untested Welbeck. In midfield they have lost Lampard and Barry and that is a huge blow to me. If i had my way i would force Scholesy back for one last hurrah. I just don't think England has the strength in depth to win a major tournament. 

As for France,i expect an opening draw with England and them to progress to the next round with then a defeat to the Italians or the Croatians. Ribery is in form but i have never been really that impressed with him. 

Benzema might play on his own front and i can't see france winning many games with more than a goal. Ukraine and Sweden could cause an upset,the former with it being a home game and the latter with a good pedigree in major tournaments and likely to cause an upset. Ibrahimovic is a threat and i wouldn't rule out a Swedish progression to the quarter finals. 

Polands group is evenly balanced and any of the sides can claim a place in the quarter finals. I take Russia for an outside bet to reach the final this time and go one place further than they did in 2008. 

I rate Arshavin despite his up and down form for Arsenal and i fancy Pavluychenko to score a few goals. Poland may progress but they have to win their opener which will be tough against the resilient Greeks. Neither of the four will win. 

There could be a shock in Italy's group with Spain,Croatia and Ireland. I remember Ireland fighting the Spaniards in a world cup game not so long ago and gave a really good account of themselves. 

Italy come into the tournament with low expectation from the Italian fans and press but this might just suit them and with the controversial Balotelli up front who knows what can happen if he shows his real talent. I expect a shock somewhere in this group. Don't be surprised to see Spain or Italy go home early. Croatia are talented and dangerous and have in form Jelavic from Everton. 

I'm going with Germany and Gomez is going to be Top Scorer. 

Holland's defense is atrocious that's why they'll rank 6th


----------



## Luna Sea

LOL Gomez.


----------



## BlazingLazer

Ironpain said:


> Who's Your Bet To Win Euro 2012?
> 
> I don't fancy Spain to hold their title this year. With Villa out and Torres struggling for form i just don't think they will defend their trophy,but i wouldn't bet against them.
> 
> Germany are my bet for the tournament,they have quality in abundance in midfield and up front. Mario Gomez is playing well as is Muller and Klose always seems to produce the goods in the big tournaments and then you have young Podolski. In midfield you have the impressive Ozil and Schweinsteigger. Yep i am going for Germany.
> 
> Holland have a weak defense but seem to fail at the last hurdle in major tournaments,whether they lose their bottle or simply haven't got the class to win is an open debate. Van Persie is in sparkling form all season but it seems they are struggling with injuries in the midfield department. I expect them, to leak goals and being in the group of death i fancy an early exit for them sorry to say.
> 
> Portugal are a decent side but lack a world class centre forward. Yes i know Ronaldo can play up front now but i still fancy he will start on the wing in a 4-5-1 formation. They have the talent with the likes of Nani but i think they will fall short again. But i think they will come through their group just about.
> 
> In Englands group i fancy England to go through. It is theirweakest squad in recent memory i do agree with that. Years ago you could of took Shearer,Sheringham,Wright,Owen etc now they have the inconsistent Carroll,the suspended Rooney and the untested Welbeck. In midfield they have lost Lampard and Barry and that is a huge blow to me. If i had my way i would force Scholesy back for one last hurrah. I just don't think England has the strength in depth to win a major tournament.
> 
> As for France,i expect an opening draw with England and them to progress to the next round with then a defeat to the Italians or the Croatians. Ribery is in form but i have never been really that impressed with him.
> 
> Benzema might play on his own front and i can't see france winning many games with more than a goal. Ukraine and Sweden could cause an upset,the former with it being a home game and the latter with a good pedigree in major tournaments and likely to cause an upset. Ibrahimovic is a threat and i wouldn't rule out a Swedish progression to the quarter finals.
> 
> Polands group is evenly balanced and any of the sides can claim a place in the quarter finals. I take Russia for an outside bet to reach the final this time and go one place further than they did in 2008.
> 
> I rate Arshavin despite his up and down form for Arsenal and i fancy Pavluychenko to score a few goals. Poland may progress but they have to win their opener which will be tough against the resilient Greeks. Neither of the four will win.
> 
> There could be a shock in Italy's group with Spain,Croatia and Ireland. I remember Ireland fighting the Spaniards in a world cup game not so long ago and gave a really good account of themselves.
> 
> Italy come into the tournament with low expectation from the Italian fans and press but this might just suit them and with the controversial Balotelli up front who knows what can happen if he shows his real talent. I expect a shock somewhere in this group. Don't be surprised to see Spain or Italy go home early. Croatia are talented and dangerous and have in form Jelavic from Everton.
> 
> I'm going with Germany and Gomez is going to be Top Scorer.
> 
> Holland's defense is atrocious that's why they'll rank 6th


Go Germany.


----------



## In a Lonely Place

Germany for me too


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

So the last post is from 2 years ago but yes I like soccer,I love Juventus,Real Madrid and BVB and I also really like Germany NT.


----------



## yesterdays

Is it strange to like both BVB and Bayern? I'm planning of going to Dortmund to see a game live, that would be awesome. 

Always rooting for Germany in national contests.


----------



## Elad

Charlieisnotcool said:


> So the last post is from 2 years ago but yes I like soccer,I love Juventus,Real Madrid and BVB and I also really like Germany NT.


everyone should be a bvb supporter, seriously cannot dislike that team

real madrid on the other hand, heh


----------



## loneranger

real madrid on the other hand, heh[/QUOTE]

I have doubts over Real Madrid despite them having excellent soccer players, well, some of them.


----------



## Dre12

Charlieisnotcool said:


> So the last post is from 2 years ago but yes I like soccer,I love Juventus,Real Madrid and BVB and I also really like Germany NT.


So you like roughing it then!


----------



## villadb

I support Aston Villa, hence the username. I'm incredibly shocked at the fact we got up to 2nd at one stage but Liverpool, Arsenal, Chelsea and City all in a row is tough! 3 points at Anfield was a bonus. I'd be happy with 12th.


----------



## Dre12

Man Utd and England only. I like to see Ronaldo do well too. He gave me my best years as a supporter when he was at Utd.


----------

